# Do local Indians like Singapore food?



## Jo_lim (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering where can I find Singapore food in India, Mumbai. Does anyone Indian national here who like Singapore food?


----------



## asitk (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, they do like thai and indian version of chinese. Asian food in in general is well liked so singpore cuisine should be good too


----------



## anand85 (Nov 13, 2010)

that is ag8 idea for any one


----------



## freekamia (Nov 17, 2010)

hi i am an indian and i love Chinese food


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Jo_lim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering where can I find Singapore food in India, Mumbai. Does anyone Indian national here who like Singapore food?


You would not find specific Singapore cuisine. Whereas you shall find a lot of Thai and Chinese cuisines around every corner.


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

Indians may like it but no Singaporean has set up restaurants or popularized there food, at least not in Mumbai. So you won't find it anywhere. Sounds like a business opportunity ? But make sure you get a tester group first to see if the food appeals..


----------



## sskm (Mar 30, 2012)

no, plenty of choice in India..still indians would love the singaporean stuff...


----------



## matthewreilly (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, Asian foods are only very popular in India.


----------

